

India – Scan and Compare Book Prices on Android - rickygarg
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hillview.manjari

======
rickygarg
_For book buyers in India_ Hi guys, if you have an android smartphone, try out
Scan and Compare Book Prices for comparing prices and buying books from
Flipkart, Amazon, Uread, SnapDeal, BookAdda, Infibeam etc. If you save some
money, please leave a note of feedback when you rate it!

